
Want to Be Paid Fairly? Join a Tech Company with More Women Executives - dfabulich
https://www.redfin.com/blog/2017/08/gender-pay-gap-is-half-the-size-at-tech-companies-with-more-female-executives.html
======
Powerofmene
I am pleased to see that in women led businesses, at least to some degree, the
wage gap and an attempt to right this wrong is seen. I have to wonder why
women only shortened the gap rather than eliminating it in those businesses
they run. I know that wages are ever changing but I have to wonder if you know
what men are paid for the same work in your company, what is the justification
for not paying women equally if all other factors are equal.

Any thoughts?

